# Best Lamb of God album to start with ?



## mongey (Jun 13, 2013)

So I just bought tix to see Meshuggah ,who I love , play with lamb of god at a small local sydney venue . amped

Never listened to Lamb of God other than a song here or there. what's a good album to grab to get into them ? usually with a new band I buy their latest to see what they are up to and work backwards if I like em


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd go with Ashes of the Wake or As the Palaces Burn


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 13, 2013)

As the Palaces Burn. Trust me.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 13, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> I'd go with Ashes of the Wake or As the Palaces Burn


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 13, 2013)

Killadelphia. A little bit of this, a little bit of that....


----------



## Joose (Jun 13, 2013)

Sacrament. Why not just start with the best?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 13, 2013)

Joose said:


> Sacrament. Why not just start with the best?



Let the album arguments commence /sarcasm


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 13, 2013)

As the Palaces Burn. My first LOG record. Incredibly heavy and awesome. You'll never regret it I swear. Just listen to In Defense Of Our Good Name...


----------



## NickS (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd say Ashes of the Wake is very debatably my favorite, but anything from As the Palaces Burn thru Sacrament is gonna be good to start with.


----------



## DeadWeight (Jun 13, 2013)

My fave is Sacrament, but Killadelphia would be a great place to start.


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 13, 2013)

Ashes of the Wake or Sacrament.  Those were my first records from them.


----------



## mongey (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks All. 

Looks like i'll grab ashes of the wake and give it a run


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 13, 2013)

In the order they were released. I think if i listened to Resolution first I don't think I would be the lamb of god fan that I am.

It was songs like Ruin, Black Label, Hourglass and Laid to Rest that got me hooked. Sacrament was an awesome follow-up and Wrath had some real high points. But Resolution is where they lost me.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 13, 2013)

+ 1 for Ashes 

"Remorse Is for the Dead"


----------



## ECGuitars (Jun 13, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> Any, because you should view your fans as subhuman, because being less than a mediocre vocalist drunk piece of shit means your good.



What the hell are you even talking about? The fact that randy was proven INNOCENT in a court of law, and has been sober for well over 5 years? Get off your high horse buddy They treat their fans like gold. 

Back on topic, I would suggest listening to the albums in chronological order, starting with New American Gospel. It'll give you a good sense of what kind of progression the band has made in their career


----------



## asher (Jun 13, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> Any, because you should view your fans as subhuman, because being less than a mediocre vocalist drunk piece of shit means your good.



Randy's been sober for years now bro.

I actually got into Wrath first and worked backwards to the rawer sound, I think starting with Ashes is probably a good point. Want rawer? Go to ATPB. Want less? Sacrament/Wrath.

still haven't really listened to resolution >.>


----------



## Joose (Jun 13, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> Any, because you should view your fans as subhuman, because being less than a mediocre vocalist drunk piece of shit means your good.



Congrats! Dumb ass, loser of the day award goes to you!


----------



## vilk (Jun 13, 2013)

As The Palaces Burn is by and far the best thing the band has ever done. Ashes Of The Wake has a few cool tracks, but also a few duds, and some that I just don't care for. After ATPB my favorite is Burn The Priest, but that album is a very different sound from the rest of their career. It's almost like sludgecore or something. New American Gospel has some really great tracks, but some that just get lost in the album.


----------



## Joose (Jun 13, 2013)

ATPB is my 2nd favorite.

But there's just a vibe Sacrament emits that I can never get enough of. "Again We Rise" and "Walk With Me In Hell".... mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Dooky (Jun 13, 2013)

Ashes of the Wake


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jun 14, 2013)

ashes of the wake, most def


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jun 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Wrath is their best? 
Reclamation is seriously one of the greatest album closers of all time.


----------



## vilk (Jun 14, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Wrath is their best?


 probably. Reclamation is the only decent track on the entire album. It is pretty good though.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 14, 2013)

Gotta go with Ashes of the Wake. So tight.



Album kicks the crap out of their last few.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 14, 2013)

Ashes of the wake without question. Grooves for days.


----------



## Doug N (Jun 14, 2013)

All different, all good. Just pick one and you'll be happy. Work your way through the rest of the shit afterward and enjoy.


----------



## WolleK (Jun 14, 2013)

Ashes of the wake for sure ....


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 14, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Wrath is their best?
> Reclamation is seriously one of the greatest album closers of all time.



You are most certainly not


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 14, 2013)

NickS said:


> I'd say Ashes of the Wake is very debatably my favorite, but anything from As the Palaces Burn thru Sacrament is gonna be good to start with.


 
Ditto.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 14, 2013)

As the Palaces Burn. Best LoG song ever and one of the best metal riffs ever is on it, but they havent' played it live last couple times I saw em.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 14, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Wrath is their best?
> Reclamation is seriously one of the greatest album closers of all time.


personally i think Wrath is their weakest album, dead seeds is the only track i like off of it.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Burn The Priest. As The Palaces Burn. Heaviest ever.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ashes of the wake!


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Jun 14, 2013)

No love for New American Gospel?


----------



## mphsc (Jun 14, 2013)

WolleK said:


> Ashes of the wake for sure ....



+1


----------



## DLG (Jun 14, 2013)

just buy Vulgar Display of Power instead


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd recommend listening to the albums in the order they came out, starting with As The Palaces Burn. Then Ashes of the Wake, then Sacrament, then Grace. I haven't listened to their newest one but you should try that too. It's cool to hear how their sound changed and progressed for each album over time.


Then again, if you don't want to listen to all of them, I'd definitely pick Ashes of the Wake


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 14, 2013)

Ashes of the wake, mainly because that was the first one i got into. New American Gospel has some bad ass songs on it - The Subtle Arts of Murder and Persuasion is a must for any Lamb of God fan


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 14, 2013)

not much love for New American Gospel? Letter to the Unborn, Black Dahlia, Black Label and The Subtle Arts of Murder and Persuasion are some of the heaviest LoG tracks ever!


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Indigenous said:


> I'd recommend listening to the albums in the order they came out, starting with As The Palaces Burn. Then Ashes of the Wake, then Sacrament, then Grace. I haven't listened to their newest one but you should try that too. It's cool to hear how their sound changed and progressed for each album over time.
> 
> 
> Then again, if you don't want to listen to all of them, I'd definitely pick Ashes of the Wake



you're forgetting where they started...


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 14, 2013)

Just found love for these guys again and discovered that i haven´t really given resolution that many spins. Gotta get that record - and wrath to!


----------



## McBonez (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd go with Killadelphia, some tracks off of Wrath, and some tracks off of Resolution.

Reason being is they're still probably going to be in a bit of a "support resolution" kick, so you'll get to be pretty familiar with some of those tunes too.

Off of Wrath you're probably likely to hear In Your Words , Contractor, Broken Hands, Fake Messiah.. Just to name a couple


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Doug N said:


> All different, all good. Just pick one and you'll be happy. Work your way through the rest of the shit afterward and enjoy.



This. LoG is one of the most consistent bands out there. I've never been disappointed with any of their albums (though I will admit I've never been too enthusiastic about Sacrament)


----------



## vilk (Jun 14, 2013)

See, even as a fan of the band, I often find randy's vocals pretty lame. On the first three albums they are pretty unintelligible, with ATPB being the perfect medium stage. Then you get to Ashes and he's like 'See who gives a ....!' and I sort of face palm... musically the album is solid though. 

Then when it comes to Sacrament and beyond they have these totally stupid tracks like Redneck that aren't even good. Even though there are good tracks here and there they are littered with totally weak shit. Honestly, when I heard Redneck for the first time I was just like 'What the .... happened to this band.' 

ATPB is 100% awesome, not a single bad moment or bad track on the entire album. Randy doesn't say anything embarrassing, or if he does at least it's not ultra-produced and crystal clear.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 14, 2013)

sakeido said:


> As the Palaces Burn. Best LoG song ever and one of the best metal riffs ever is on it, but they havent' played it live last couple times I saw em.




One of my favorites as well 

They played it in Richmond the last time they came through. Some 6'4 dude in a Pantera shirt hit me so hard he knocked my contact out of my eye. I was too happy to give a shit and promptly returned fire


----------



## littledoc (Jun 15, 2013)

Honestly, any of them. The production is obvious much better on the last four albums than on ATPB. I also think from a guitar playing perspective that although there are some cool guest solos on those early albums, the playing on the more recent stuff is much, much better. 

Lamb of God is nothing if not consistent. They're probably one of the most consistent metal bands... uh, ever. All their albums are awesome. So personally, I'd say just start with Resolution and work backwards. Resolution is epic and awesome. Wrath is amazing. Sacrament is amazing. Ashes of the Wake is amazing. This isn't a band that puts out dull albums.


----------



## gunch (Jun 15, 2013)

Hate LoG but love As the Palaces Burn


----------



## MFB (Jun 15, 2013)

As The Palaces Burn for sure. I started with that, then went back and checked out New American Gospel and their demo as Burn the Priest and holy shit is it just eh when compared to their later stuff.


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Black Label is one of the best intros to an album ever imo


----------



## vilk (Jun 15, 2013)

btw, did anyone else on SSO used to be on the old LOG board? I was on it (as Vilk) from '05 till we ran it into the ground (the band shut it down and opened The Congregation board for people who pay money for a special t shirt)


----------



## Nile (Jun 15, 2013)

Sacrament was the first album, and first music related thing I have ever bought. Sacrament , Ashes of the Wake, As the Palaces Burn, amazing albums and solid. Ashes might have very few that are slightly weaker but its still an amazing album. New American Gospel is the shit, just not as solid for a few songs as the other three I mentioned. Same with Grace. Resolution has some cool moments but overall I don't love it, but instead just like it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 15, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Wrath is their best?
> Reclamation is seriously one of the greatest album closers of all time.



I think Wrath is a great album.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think all of their albums are awesome. IMO they were in their prime when they wrote "As The Palaces Burn" and "Ashes Of The Wake". "Ashes" being my favorite album. All their albums after that have some great songs on each though.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 15, 2013)

Sacrament for technicality, As the Palaces Burn for pure brutality. 


All of their albums are pretty awesome, and all bring something different to the table. I ....ing LOVE LoG.


----------



## Rojne (Jun 16, 2013)

In general I listen to the bands latest album, if I like it I'll listen to their whole catalogue from first to last record!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 16, 2013)

Ashes of the Wake all day \m/


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think there are great songs on every album, but between Ashes and Sacrament is probably where you'll find the material that's most representative of them as a band.

edit: And for the record, I think "Wrath" is a great album. "In Your Words", "Set To Fail", "Fake Messiah", "Grace", "Broken Hands", "Reclamation", are all good songs and the bonus tracks aren't bad either.


----------



## mongey (Jun 16, 2013)

ended up grabbing ashes of the wake and am digging it


----------



## vilk (Jun 17, 2013)

should have gotten Palaces bro. Especially if you like Meshuggah, Palaces is heavier, more technical, and more rhythm oriented than Ashes. The instrumental track on Ashes is pretty brilliant though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 17, 2013)

im going to throw in another recommendation for ashes of the wake, if one gun is one of the heaviest things you've ever heard there might be something wrong.


----------



## Carver (Jun 17, 2013)

as the palaces burn was pretty much the best album to me from this band. after that it became a little.. well.. just not the same.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> As the Palaces Burn. Trust me.



Exactly what I did. Great album. Don't start with Ashes, because it makes everything underwhelming.


----------



## toothbrush (Jun 17, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Wrath is their best?



No. I think it's their best as well. Heaviest album since ATPB and just as raw-sounding. Huge fan of the drum sound on this album as well.


----------



## mongey (Jun 17, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> should have gotten Palaces bro. Especially if you like Meshuggah, Palaces is heavier, more technical, and more rhythm oriented than Ashes. The instrumental track on Ashes is pretty brilliant though.


 

My mate who I'm going to the gig with ( new to LoG as well) bought the Palaces album so gonna grab it from him on the weekend


----------



## Kaickul (Jun 20, 2013)

Ashes of the Wake, this is what got me started listening to them.


----------



## vilk (Nov 21, 2014)

mongey said:


> My mate who I'm going to the gig with ( new to LoG as well) bought the Palaces album so gonna grab it from him on the weekend



I hope he didn't get the remaster ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## asher (Nov 21, 2014)

Dat necro doe


----------



## TedEH (Nov 21, 2014)

vilk said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwww



I thought the remaster was better. To each their own I guess. Some of the tracks on the original sounded pretty bad, mix-wise.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Nov 21, 2014)

As the Palaces Burn imo was the absolute best they have ever done. So ....ing raw and brutal.

But then there is New American Gospel...Ehhh So hard to choose just one.

I lied and have to edit this. New American Gospel final answer. That is the reason I loved Lamb of God and even when I listen to it today it is the most raw and brutal.

I myself usually like all LOG. I was very disappointed when Sacrament came out.

I learned to like it but it was so different that I could not get into it at first and it took me a long time to accept their evolution.

I still prefer anything they did that was raw vs. the "polished" production. Even if I like the song.

I promise I am not following or stalking you TedEH haha


----------



## Richie666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ashes of the Wake is probably my favorite, but be sure to check out New American Gospel as well. It's so raw and pissed off. I love it!

EDIT: Whoa, old thread!


----------

